# Starduster canopy



## Angelair (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm wanted for purchage a green buble canopy for the from seat Starduster too it was broken, I bougth one to Aircraft Sptuce but it has not cuality ( is nto really buble). Is anybody tell me when I can buy this canopy. 

Thank you.


----------

